# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Dr Jiménez del Oso

## Goreneko

Buenas...

Venía viendo una serie de DVD de este hombre... cuando me ha venido a la cabeza que tanto contacto con 'espiritistas', 'mentalistas', 'hipnotizadores'... ¿alguien sabe si alguna vez se ha puesto a indagar en la auténtica realidad de las cosas? Si es un escéptico o cree a pies juntillas en eso... y si alguna vez ha descubierto el pastel de algo...

Un saludo!

----------


## MERLINLIGHT

Hola:
          Mi opinión es la siguiente, este hombre era Dr. Psiquiatra y como comprenderas solo con sus clientes ya vio muchisimas cosas que explicación el no tenia, por ahi supongo que empezo a buscar y a experimentar el mismo los entresijos de la mente humana, ya sea a traves de la sugestión,del condicionamiento psiquico, el efecto de las drogas liturgicas, etc. 
         Creo que el era un esceptico de los pies a la cabeza pero no cerrado de mente, sus ojos todo lo veian bajo el prisma de su profesión, se limitaba a exponer lo que veia y no creo haberle escuchado nunca emitir una opinión personal al respecto. Eso sí no hay que olvidar que era director de una publicación y escritor de libros de temas parapsicologicos, y es muy dificil compaginar las creencias con la comercialidad, "la pela es la pela".
         Resumiendo en esta sociedad en la que todo se compra y se vende, estes señor siempre me parecio una persona honrada ( que ya es mucho merito).
         Un saludo mágico.



  "El ser humano ese gran desconocido".

----------


## Goreneko

Sí, la verdad es que lleva la cosa con bastante dignidad (si excluímos de 'dignidad' ese concepto de gente que realiza actividades con ánimo de lucro a la que tanta propaganda le da).

Pero esque me parece muy raro que después de tantos años metido en esto jamás haya expuesto una opinión al respecto, o se haya interesado en 'cómo lo hacen', o haya descubierto algún 'falso médium' o algo por el estilo...

----------


## runnerbcn

> ... el efecto de las *drogas liturgicas*, etc. ...


Serán drogas lisérgicas, ¿no?

Por cierto, estáis hablando de él como si estuviese vivo, y murió, por si alguien no lo sabe, el 27 de marzo de 2005.

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

¿Quién era?
Me suena de haber oido el nombre pero ahora no caigo.

----------


## runnerbcn

> ¿Quién era?
> Me suena de haber oido el nombre pero ahora no caigo.


¿Lo dices en serio?

----------


## ignoto

Pues si.

¿Debería conocerlo?

----------


## runnerbcn

> Pues si.
> 
> ¿Debería conocerlo?


Desde luego que no deberías conocerlo obligatoriamente, pero fue un personaje bastante popular, sobretodo en los 80, por eso lo digo.

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

Si era popular por salir en TV no es fácil que lo conociera, yo he preferido leer desde bien pequeño.
En los 80, además de leer mi otra afición llevaba faldas y era morena.

----------


## runnerbcn

> En los 80, además de leer mi otra afición llevaba faldas y era morena.


Ajá, muy bien... ¿y?

Saludos.

----------


## letang

> Si era popular por salir en TV no es fácil que lo conociera


Yo jamás vi a este hombre en televisión (sería muy pequeño) pero aún así conocía su nombre y sabía a qué se dedicaba.

----------


## shark

> Hola:
>           Mi opinión es la siguiente, este hombre era Dr. Psiquiatra y como comprenderas solo con sus clientes ya vio muchisimas cosas que explicación el no tenia, por ahi supongo que empezo a buscar y a experimentar el mismo los entresijos de la mente humana, ya sea a traves de la sugestión,del condicionamiento psiquico, el efecto de las drogas liturgicas, etc. 
> *Creo que el era un esceptico de los pies a la cabeza* pero no cerrado de mente, sus ojos todo lo veian bajo el prisma de su profesión, se limitaba a exponer lo que veia y no creo haberle escuchado nunca emitir una opinión personal al respecto. Eso sí no hay que olvidar que era director de una publicación y escritor de libros de temas parapsicologicos, y es muy dificil compaginar las creencias con la comercialidad, "la pela es la pela".
>          Resumiendo en esta sociedad en la que todo se compra y se vende, estes señor siempre me parecio una persona honrada ( que ya es mucho merito).
>          Un saludo mágico.
> 
> 
> 
>   "El ser humano ese gran desconocido".



claro, por eso tenia aquella revista magufa de tonterias paranormales

----------


## ignoto

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> Si era popular por salir en TV no es fácil que lo conociera
> 
> 
> Yo jamás vi a este hombre en televisión (sería muy pequeño) pero aún así conocía su nombre y sabía a qué se dedicaba.


Quand on étudie en français, on parle pas trop avec des espagnols.


O, dicho de otra manera, si la gente con la que te relacionas no comenta un tema es difícil llegar a oir hablar de ese tema.

----------


## Jeff

Ça c'est vraie! :D

----------


## letang

l'étang   :Lol:  

Es todo lo que sé en francés

Perdón por el off-topic.
Para quien no sepa nada de Jiménez del Oso:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernand...%A9nez_del_Oso

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por letang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> ...


Off-Topic:

¿Entonces tus inquietudes se miden en función de las inquietudes de la gente que te rodea? Es decir, ¿tenéis todos las mismas inquietudes y sabéis todos lo mismo? Porque a mi, por ejemplo, me gusta la astronomía, la magia, la lectura, los videojuegos, y sin embargo hay muy poca gente dentro del grupo de personas en el que me muevo que coincida con mis aficiones, y sin embargo nos llevamos la mar de bien.

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

Si un personaje sale en televisión y yo no veo la televisión, la única manera que tengo de conocerlo (ya que la prensa la leo por el método de pararme en los titulares que me interesan y descartar el resto) es que me hablen de él.
Como es un personaje del que hablarán las personas que consideren interesante su programa, la temática del mismo y/o la vida del sujeto en cuestión basta con que mi círculo de amigos no tengan interés por esos temas para que no se comente.
Como, por mi edad y la zona en la que vivo, los temas que se comentaban vivamente en mi entorno no coincidían con ese programa pues...
Somos tan simples que en los 80 nos preocupábamos de tonterías tales como hacer la mili, que los tanques se pasaran toda una noche paseando por mi calle durante el toque de queda, buscar trabajo con 4 millones de parados y una crisis de escándalo...
Vamos, cosas sin importancia cuando lo lógico debería ser hablar de lo que fuera que hablaba ese señor.

----------


## runnerbcn

Total, que a pesar de todo ya sabes quién es el Dr. Jiménez del Oso   :Wink:  

PD: El "Un, dos, tres" seguro que lo conocías.

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

Salía Juan Tamariz, Pepe Carroll y no sé qué mas.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Nunca fue tan popular, pero entre los 80 y ahora es posible que aunque sea de refilon la mayoría algo hayamos oido de él, eso si, de ahi a interiorizarlo hay un buen camino.

Mi opinión sobre él es que tenía un interés genuino, en todo el tema paranormal, pero como casi todos los que tienen éxito se dejó llevar por el sensacionalismo de lo que contaba propiamente y el éxito de la moda de lo extraño.

Ignoto, ¿cuando había tanques y toque de queda en los 80? no pregunto con ironía, sinceramente es que no lo se y a mi esos años me tocaron de guaje y sólo se me ocurre el 23 F, pero en el 81.

----------


## ignoto

> Ignoto, ¿cuando había tanques y toque de queda en los 80? no pregunto con ironía, sinceramente es que no lo se y a mi esos años me tocaron de guaje y sólo se me ocurre el 23 F, pero en el 81.


¿Quieres decir que el año 1981 no era de los 80?
¿De qué década era?
¿De los 60 o de los 90?

Y, si. Fué la noche del lunes 23 de febrero de 1981. Hasta los cuadros temblaban en las paredes cuando pasaron. Tres M47 y dos camiones Pegaso. Uno de los camiones remolcaba un obús de 105mm (vaya usted a saber para qué narices querían un obús en medio de una ciudad).

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Una respuesta muy amable   :Smile1: . No quiero entrar en una perorata antimilitar, pero que catastrofe cuando los ejércitos quieren hacer demostraciones de fuerza.

Pensaba que no hablabas de ese día, porque teniendo en cuenta que la mili era para todos y durante todos los 80 y la crisis tambien duró lo suyo, creí que lo de los tanques era algo con continuidad que preocupó gran parte de la década.

Por otro lado mucha gente se pasó los 80 pensando en Alaska y Mecano...

 :roll:  y el pobre Jimenez del Oso sin pena ni gloria  :D

----------


## MERLINLIGHT

Hola shark and company:
                                        Suelo leer de todo desde revistas magufas para normales y para anormales. Ni defiendo al psiquiatra ni a nadie que ya son todos mayorcitos. Eso si lee hasta abajo shark donde digo que es dificil compaginar la seriedad con la comercialidad.
    Pero un gallego que no tiene ni los ojos verdes cambiantes, ni cree en la santa compaña, ni sabe cantar "sur le pont de paris trés jolie tres jolie"mmmmmmmmmmmm, esta claro que no le gustan los temas de ciencia ficción ni fuma celtas cortos jejejjeje.

                                        Un saludazo magi-magufo.




  Lo que tenemos los viejos es que nos parecemos a los niños, siempre decimos la verdad. ( o eso eran los beodos?).

----------


## ALEX ALAN

(Mensaje editado por carecer de interes)

----------


## Goreneko

Toujours le même.

A los que no conozcáis a este hombre, casi que puedo preguntar lo mismo de Iker Jimenez...

Un saludo

----------


## shark

> Hola shark and company:
>                                         Suelo leer de todo desde revistas magufas para normales y para anormales. Ni defiendo al psiquiatra ni a nadie que ya son todos mayorcitos. Eso si lee hasta abajo shark donde digo que es dificil compaginar la seriedad con la comercialidad.
>     Pero un gallego que no tiene ni los ojos verdes cambiantes, *ni cree en la santa compaña*, ni sabe cantar "sur le pont de paris trés jolie tres jolie"mmmmmmmmmmmm, esta claro que no le gustan los temas de ciencia ficción ni fuma celtas cortos jejejjeje.
> 
>                                         Un saludazo magi-magufo.
> 
> 
>  Lo que tenemos los viejos es que nos parecemos a los niños, siempre decimos la verdad. ( o eso eran los beodos?).


como que no creo en la santa compaña, si es el mejor disco que sacaron german coppini y sus amigos... hasta creo que tengo el vinilo guardado por algun lado....

----------


## celtur

Para mi era una gran persona, fue uno de mis idolos. Me gustaban mucho todas esas cosas relacionadas con la parapsicologia. Realmente estoy convencido de que hay cosas que suceden a las que la ciencia hoy por hoy no puede dar explicación. 

Sus colecciones de DVDs me encantan, la colección de libros que saco con la editorial nowtilus unos meses antes de morir tiene obras muy interesantes. Lo que más me gustaba de él eran sus reflexiones en la editorial de la revista enigmas "Y digo yo...", me parecía todo un personaje y su forma de pensar era digna de un sabio.

Estoy seguro de que el tenía sus propias opiniones, aunque de cara al exterior solo se dedicase a poner las cosas encima de la mesa y que la gente sacase sus conclusiones. En una carta que le escribi muy enfadado sobre un articulo que salio en la revista me contestó de tal forma que pude ver que estaba de acuerdo conmigo pero a la vez me hacía ver que no todo el mundo opinaba como nosotros y atreverse a decir ciertas cosas podía ser peligroso, sobretodo imagino que para las ventas de la revista.

Sobre Iker Jimenez... bueno fue uno de los cachorros de Jimenez del Oso, trabajo como redactor para la revista y más tarde comenzó a caminar solo con sus libros y programas de radio y tv.

La parapsicología y los campos relaccionados son muy interesantes pero a mi personalmente solo me crean una sensación como de.... que es imposible dar con la explicación. Es como pensar donde acaba el universo...

----------


## NRS

> ¿Quién era?
> Me suena de haber oido el nombre pero ahora no caigo.


Sí, hombre, sí, Ignoto, recuerda, Del Oso era ese que decía que se iba a comunicar con alienígenas de un tal planeta Ummo: http://blogs.elcorreodigital.com/ind...de_1979_entrar
¡Vamos, lo más normal del mundo! (bueno, perdón, paranormal   :Lol:  )

----------


## NRS

> A los que no conozcáis a este hombre, casi que puedo preguntar lo mismo de Iker Jimenez...


¿(Fr)Íker Jiménez? Otro que tal baila: http://www.circuloesceptico.org/Docu...er-jimenez.php
Y para que te eches unas risas a su costa: http://es.youtube.com/results?search_query=wyoming+iker

----------

